# Matilda is getting close!!!



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

We had a Hershey our FF lamancha deliver earlier and Matilda was there to help her and since we put Hersher in her kidding pen Matilda has been going crazy and now she has Goo!! Her ligaments are completely gone. She has gotten so big what do you guys think???

















This was a back shot a few hours ago... Now there is white Goo!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

She looks pretty good, I don't worry about the "white" stuff. When it starts streaming and the color changes to amber, that's when I get excited. I had that happen once. One doe was getting ready to kid and then another doe saw the first one born and immediately went into labor. It's like she was jealous.

Good luck! I'd guess she's got 3 in there. Looks like she's dropped some too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

We have tickets for for a NRA dinner tonight, but just came out to check and this is Matildas back side. Should I go???


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I wouldn't.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

seren said:


> We have tickets for for a NRA dinner tonight, but just came out to check and this is Matildas back side. Should I go???


I think you should be fashionably late. 
If nothing has happend in 30 min then id go but that's what my doe looked like then 5 min later I had tripps on my lap


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

seren said:


> We have tickets for for a NRA dinner tonight, but just came out to check and this is Matildas back side. Should I go???
> 
> View attachment 27699


I can't tell if it's amber colored or if it's just the lighting? If it's clear/amber I suspect you'll have babies soon. Check her ligs!!  Good luck and congrats!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

That looks like a glob of her plug, and when that happens I would always stay. She will probably have them tonight. Keep us posted! Well, that is if you don't LEAVE and miss it...


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

She looks close!! Buck/Buck/Doe trips


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

She is pushing now... Dinner isn't until 6:30 so we may still make dinner just miss socializing and buy raffle tickets for a raffle items...


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

buck/doe/doe trips.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Quads!! 2does, 2 bucks!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

summerdreamer- when I saw your post, I was like "Aw I was wrong!!! But hey quads are great!!!!"

Then I realized that you weren't the original poster.
And that it was just your guess 
HA! I need to take a break from this


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> smmerdreamer- when I saw your post, I was like "Aw I was wrong!!! But hey quads are great!!!!"
> 
> Then I realized that you weren't the original poster.
> And that it was just your guess
> HA! I need to take a break from this


That'a hilarious!!!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

The vet is here. She hasn't progressed and her breathing is loud and labored. My husband is with her and the vet I am trying to get my 3 kids to lay down and watch a movie so I can go out... Please pray it all goes well.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Praying. Why'd you call the vet out?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Praying for Matilda and you! Hoping for a smooth delivery from here one.

If you don't mind me asking, what vet do you use? I heard that you live in Atascadero, which is really close to us, from another thread and was wondering. It's okay if you prefer not to answer.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> Praying for Matilda and you! Hoping for a smooth delivery from here one.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what vet do you use? I heard that you live in Atascadero, which is really close to us, from another thread and was wondering. It's okay if you prefer not to answer.


We use Large Animal Practice out of LosOsos they have been great with our horses and now goats! He stopped by for free on his way home from another call. There are 3 vets there I believe and 2 of them atleast live this way. They have even dropped off medication for the animals at our local feed store. Highly recommend them. Where are you located. I would love to meet a few more goat friends in this area!!!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

summerdreamer71 said:


> Praying. Why'd you call the vet out?


It has been hours and she didn't seem to be progressing... And her breathing was shallow and labored.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

The vet left he said she isn't fully dialated and keep an eye on her. He explained how to do everything to my amazingly helpful and supportive husband. My goat wants me but my 3 kids need me too and need to fall asleep


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

seren said:


> It has been hours and she didn't seem to be progressing... And her breathing was shallow and labored.


That's scary. I want pictures when those darned kids get here. I'll keep you in my prayers


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

summerdreamer71 said:


> That's scary. I want pictures when those darned kids get here. I'll keep you in my prayers


Thank you! She has me worried. I will post pictures for sure. She is snuggling and pushing into my arms. She only likes me when she is in labor!!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Dr. Lyon? He is the one that always seems to come out for us!!! We also use Los Osos. 

That sounds like good news for your doe!!!!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> Dr. Lyon? He is the one that always seems to come out for us!!! We also use Los Osos.
> 
> That sounds like good news for your doe!!!!


Dr.Evans was on call tonight but normally Dr.Lions is the one we use!
What kind of goats do you raise?

Sent from my ADR6350 using GoatSpot


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Nubians and Boers! We breed commercial stock and only have 6 does and 2 bucks for breeding  And you raise Nigerians? So cute!
Since you have met Dr. Lyon, (not to freak you out or anything) I thought this thread might interest you while you wait for babies 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/worst-vet-experiance-ever-145647/


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> Nubians and Boers! We breed commercial stock and only have 6 does and 2 bucks for breeding  And you raise Nigerians? So cute!
> Since you have met Dr. Lyon, (not to freak you out or anything) I thought this thread might interest you while you wait for babies
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/worst-vet-experiance-ever-145647/


Oh my goodness, will you message whom that was, and do you have any boer wethers for sale? We want a meat goat...

Sent from my ADR6350 using GoatSpot


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

We _just _sold our last market wether today!!!! I'm sorry!  If you skim craigslist, I'm sure there are more left


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

She had twins! 1girl and 1 boy! My amazing fantastic husband went in and had to pull the girl she was stuck! I will post better pictures tomorrow after church!
Our doe








Our buckling








Still need to come up with the does name!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Ha so cute! I knew she only had two in there.. 

Glad you got them out, they look nice and big!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

double post


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

triple post.. woops!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

SUPER DUPER job Mr!!


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

That is amazing! She looked so much bigger though! I am so glad everything is okay  The kids are adorable. Congrats.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Yea go Matilda! That doeling is super precious, I love her white face


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

seren said:


> The vet left he said she isn't fully dialated and keep an eye on her. He explained how to do everything to my amazingly helpful and supportive husband. My goat wants me but my 3 kids need me too and need to fall asleep


Congrats on the twins! They're adorable!

And you are SOOOO lucky to have a husband like that!!! Dang! Mine won't help with birthing for ANYTHING!!! He saw the afterbirth and said "EWWW!!" and took off back to the house! LOL But he is good for wheelbarrow pushing, hay hauling and grunt stuff! LOL


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

cheyenne said:


> Congrats on the twins! They're adorable!
> 
> And you are SOOOO lucky to have a husband like that!!! Dang! Mine won't help with birthing for ANYTHING!!! He saw the afterbirth and said "EWWW!!" and took off back to the house! LOL But he is good for wheelbarrow pushing, hay hauling and grunt stuff! LOL


LOL, my DH literally, RUNS the other way when a doe is kidding! So funny! When I really need him he is there for us though. And, he pays the Vet bill...lol.

Congrats on your kids. And, give Hubby a great big "one" for us. You gotta love a man like that!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

The farthest my dad has gotten into any of it is holding the light for me so I could pull a baby out.  He did watch though. He was long gone before the AB actually came out. LOL


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay.... hmmm... 

Lollipop
Revenge
Sweet Pea
Holly
Hallie
Lily
Ronda
Sunny
Riley
Hannah


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

nancy d said:


> SUPER DUPER job Mr!!


I am so grateful for my amazing husband!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you everyone! I am so grateful for my amazing, helpful husband! His family raised sheep and did most of their own getting so he is super helpful! God blessed me with an amazingly supportive husband! And he is the best daddy ever to our 3 human kids too! Last night I totally fell even more in love!

Side note the vet who stopped by also called this morning to see how everything went! I am so blessed with amazing people in our lives!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

How sweet.  I think not going to dinner was worth it!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Yay! Congrats! I started reading your other thread and then jumped to this thread and was getting nervous. So glad everything turned out well and mama and babies are doing well  And yes....you gotta be thankful for those amazing hubbies


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Here is a few more picture!









The buckling!









The doe!









My amazing husband with the kids!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Look at that face (Hubby this time), he knows he did good.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Di said:


> Look at that face (Hubby this time), he knows he did good.


He was amazing and kinda proud!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow what nice kids! So your little doe was the stinker that held up the parade?
These pics hurt my face Im grinning so hard & with a few tears of joy.
Husbands can be so amazing! Love how you said this makes you fall in love even more. :gift:


----------

